
Astronomers discover unusual monster galaxy in the early universe - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2020-02-astronomers-unusual-monster-galaxy-early.html
======
mirimir
How do they get information about stellar formation history from a single
observation?

~~~
ch4s3
The used a series of observations across a broad spectrum I didn't read the
paper, but I suspect the number of observations was quite large.

~~~
mirimir
Thanks. But I meant that they only see the thing at one time. So talking about
events over billions of years seems iffy.

~~~
zentiggr
Only an amateur observer and occasional paper browser, but my general take is
that there are an awful lot of prior models of everything from the stellar
nucleophysics up through environmental effects in nurseries, nebulae,
galaxies, clusters, etc.

Years and years of observations, hypothesizing, and refining with even more
observations combine to give a halfway decent storyline of many processes at
all scales.

These are then fit against new observations and either refined or modified or
expanded to give new data a home as well.

All in all, a very cool example of the scientific process working itself out
just as it should and can.

